
Ask HN: Should I Change Jobs? - just-my-account
Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;m a long time lurker here and I won&#x27;t ask this with my real username as some know my real id.
I would really appreciate your point of view on this.<p>Right now, I&#x27;m going through a rough patch in my life as I&#x27;m going through a divorce.<p>We have a boy of 7 and we&#x27;ll be sharing custody so will spend equal time with both parents.
We spend together a lot of time and being available for him time wise and emotionally is my #1 priority right now.<p>My current job is really close to home but there is not much room for growth, promotions, it&#x27;s a small and a bit too comfortable place. 
I&#x27;ve been here for 5 years so I&#x27;m usually the go to guy.<p>The company is really relaxed so I choose my own tasks, schedule.
I can work from home whenever I want and the boss is really flexible and gives me tons of freedom and trust. 
Salary is ok, at market level for my skills.<p>I&#x27;ve recently interviewed at another company - they do consulting - and they offered me a 20% hike working on
customer&#x27;s site, 20-25 miles away from home ( Probably 30 minutes commute ).<p>No spectacular technologies but I&#x27;d grow and it would mean a step up career wise.<p>I hesitate because I don&#x27;t want to add to the stress level right now a new job even if it comes with more money.
On the other side, I know I&#x27;d do well and it would keep me busy, I&#x27;d love a new work context and I could use a bit of extra money to increase my savings.<p>I&#x27;m productive at my work but I can see the other side of my life is impacting my focus and commitment.
I am hitting the gym, eating healthy and doing my best to stay in good health.<p>Would you go with the new job ?<p>Thank you
======
pkrotich
The last thing you need, at the moment, is more uncertainty both for you and
your son. New job might bring about changes that your son might interpret as
you “changing” - I say hold-off for a year or so while you provide a smooth
transition for your son. It’s confusing and anxious time for everyone
involved.

Also make sure you truly want to do consulting / agency type of work - it can
be stressful and unstable when you need stability.

Good news is - it will get better once the new normal becomes normal. For now
I say focus on gym and being healthy like you mentioned.

